# work in hk



## jaiko (Dec 6, 2009)

hi

me and my family would like to relocate to hk but we are both tradespeople i am a prfessional plastering contractor and have had my own company for ten years my partner is a self employed hairdresser could anybody please help with info on these type of jobs, we have thought about the hair side of things and was wondering if this would be a good idea aimed at expats (ie colouring cutting styling etc) any response would be gratefully recived thank you.


----------

